# basic cure recipe



## ribob (Mar 28, 2011)

With a 5lb. pork belly or buck board, what would you need to cure it, and how much would you use.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you get Tender Quick?


----------



## ribob (Mar 28, 2011)

what is the procedure? no brown sugar?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 28, 2011)

For 5 lbs belly I would use  42g salt,  23.7g sugar, 5.7g cure #1

I always add more sugar before drying and smoking because I like a sweeter bacon.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 28, 2011)

RIBOB said:


> With a 5lb. pork belly or buck board, what would you need to cure it, and how much would you use.


it depends on what cure you decide to go with........always follow the manufacture's directions and do not substitute or mix cures.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 29, 2011)

You asked for a Basic Cure recipe,  can't get more basic then salt, sugar and Cure 1.

But if you do decide to use a cure mix available in any number of flavors or forms from any number of manufactures do as Chefrob says and follow the directions on the label.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 29, 2011)

How much experience do you have making cured meats?

There is lots of info here.

Give us a little info and we will be happy to point you in the right direction!!

  Craig


----------



## ribob (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have any experiance curing meat. I'm looking for a step by step direction. I've read a lot of the posts here and they seem there directed at people with experince. I don't want to mess it up. I have some experance in making sausage, fresh and smoked. please post measurements in teaspoon and tbl. spoon


----------



## biaviian (Mar 29, 2011)

If you really did even a few searches, read Wikis, and/or step-by-step threads posted by bearcarver then you would have the exact info you are looking for.  Here's a start:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/bearcarvers-smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview  You really can't get more basic/informative than that.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 29, 2011)

If you have never cured any meats I would suggest you start with a premixed kit from someone like Hi Mountain or one of the others and follow the instructions to the letter.  This will give you a feel for what you are doing and everything will be there ingredient wise.  Just be sure to follow their directions.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with Beer B Q.  Take the simple route and buy a decent premix, follow the directions and enjoy.  You will spend a bit more but the simplicity and education are well worth it.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> If you really did even a few searches, read Wikis, and/or step-by-step threads posted by bearcarver then you would have the exact info you are looking for. Here's a start: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/bearcarvers-smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview You really can't get more basic/informative than that.


Great advice. Search is your friend


----------



## nogoer (Mar 30, 2011)

If everyone always searched for what they wanted and found it then there'd be so much less activity around forums.

If you have done smoked sausage then your 90% there already, especially if it was something like kielbasa. If that's true though and you didn't "cure" it then i'm curious how you got through it?

As for curing meats, it's so easy! It just seems very daunting at first because you really are dealing with preserving meat that can possibly hurt you if your not careful. Probably the easiest way to start is to find tender quick. It's the salt and cure all mixed up already and has simple directions on the package for qtys and curing times. The quantities of ingredients, ESPECIALLY the cure is directly dependent on how many pounds of meat your curing so be careful what amounts you use. A kit is the best way, but if your like me and don't want to invest a lot just to try it, then see if your local grocery has tender quick.

Oh and listen to the other guys when they say watch the amounts. You can't just ask someone for measurements and then lacsidazicly throw them onto your pork. Seasonings maybe, but not cure too much of that is bad for your health. Seasonings if you ignore lbs to qty ratios you can end up with seriously salty bacon or over peppered or anything.


----------



## roller (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with going with the premix first and second with the Morton TQ. I like the TQ because it is what I have always used. Everyone has there own little ways of doing things and you will also the more experience you gain...and when you have questions there is always someone here that will help you...Good Luck..


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

Tender Quick is actually a pre-mix.

The only thing I add is Brown sugar, after I rub the proper amount of TQ on the meat.

With a 5 pound piece of belly (bacon) or Boston butt (BBB), all you do is rub on 5 TBS (2 1/2 ounces) of TQ.

Then rub about 5 TBS or so of Brown Sugar.

This is no harder than getting a pre-mix, like Hi Mt, in fact it is easier.

When I got Hi Mt, I got two packs of enough to do 25 pounds each, because the shipping was more than it cost for one pack.

I used one of them, but I had to divide it up, because I had a couple butts each weighing about 8 pounds. 

That was more hassle for the rookie that I was than to use TQ.

I still have the other pack, nearly 2 years later, because it isn't as good as my simple concoction. IMHO

Take a look at my step by step, below, in my signature, or click on the link that "Biaviian" posted in Post #9 above.

If you think it's easy & you like it, try it. If not, that's fine too. It's only there to help newbies, and for me when I need it.

Since it's your first time, and if you do use my Step By Step, follow it exactly, and you won't get in trouble, and it will be GREAT!

Bear


----------



## ribob (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm pretty confidant I have the info needed by reading your posts. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think anybody mentioned about much better everything tastes, if you feed the rest of us with some Qview.

Bear


----------



## venture (Mar 31, 2011)

I have followed the advice of three people with good results.  They are Bearcarver, Shooterrick, and for brines, Pops.  There are many more experts here as well.  Do the searching and follow them faithfully while measuring very carefully.  Once you get your feet wet it won't be so daunting.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

